# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  How much does YOUR bench shirt give you?

## Huge Presser

Let's get a lot of responses on this thread, because this is such an important topic in powerlifting. The tightness of your shirt often determines who wins the meet... I have often warmed up with guys who appear to be significantly weaker then I, only to watch them destroy me when the shirt goes on. And I have very good lockout power. Post your raw lift, your bench shirt lift and your weight so we can see what are realistic goals when concerning the bench shirt.

Weight: 160
Raw bench: 311
Shirted: 325

-HP

----------


## RCK

i recently did 425 @ 171 and i raw benched 380 a few weeks before that.you won't get much info from this though cause there are people that get 60-100 out of a shirt.i knoiw someone that can only bench 350 raw and watched him in person at a contest do 445 in a double denim,and that is no bullshit.ofcurse i won't say who and it really doesn't matter,but once you learn a shirt you will want it tighter and tighter.

----------


## cdog

Whish I could post a reply but I dont have a shirt .I really need to get one so Iam looking around as of now .Anyways this should be a good thread .I hope alot of the guys post their raw and shirted lifts .Peace CDOG

----------


## Huge Presser

> i recently did 425 @ 171 and i raw benched 380 a few weeks before that.you won't get much info from this though cause there are people that get 60-100 out of a shirt.i knoiw someone that can only bench 350 raw and watched him in person at a contest do 445 in a double denim,and that is no bullshit.ofcurse i won't say who and it really doesn't matter,but once you learn a shirt you will want it tighter and tighter.


Nice lift bro!
Yea I know that some people get tons out of their shirt, I just want to see what is realistic, what a good "average" amount is... I think it'll be interesting to see what a usual person gets. Because it's really important in powerlifting.

Peace,
HP

----------


## bermich

What is a shirt? Ive never even heard about them except for this site. Anyone have a pic and what it helps do ?

----------


## CHSDOG55

Weight 192
Raw: 310
Shirt: 365
In an inzer i dont get but maybe 10 pounds though. If ur gonna do it in a poly go with a fury. I've never used a denim and dont intend on it because i love the fury so much. A while back i did like 260 raw and bench 335 in a shirt. The new shirt i got is a lil bit larger than the old one so i need to grow a lil and im sure 400 should be close.

----------


## partyboynyc

would it be possible to use a shirt as a means of increasing hypertrophy in your chest?or is a shirt only good for pure strength in a 1RM situation, much like a burst of ATP x 10,000?haha.i'm totally clueless as far as the shirt things goes.any responses would be greatly appreciated!!thnaks guys!

----------


## CHSDOG55

> would it be possible to use a shirt as a means of increasing hypertrophy in your chest?or is a shirt only good for pure strength in a 1RM situation, much like a burst of ATP x 10,000?haha.i'm totally clueless as far as the shirt things goes.any responses would be greatly appreciated!!thnaks guys!


Well honestly i've never really thought about it but now that it comes up i can do reps in a shirt just like i can without one. One shirt day i usually warm up. Then i will do a few raw sets then i will put 275 on for a set of 8 then 295 for 5 then 315 for 2 then whatever is feeling good for 1. So i work up to a 1 RM but as far as chest hypertrophy i would think that it would help that due to the fact that ur not supporting the weight so much with the chest as the shirt is sorta helping u down low with that. Makes sense to me if u dont understand then maybe i can put it in a better way.

----------


## Huge Presser

Shit CHSDOG you get a lot out of your shirt. Is this CHSDOG the 16 year old or the 19 year old... either way it's a good lift.

HP

----------


## CHSDOG55

> Shit CHSDOG you get a lot out of your shirt. Is this CHSDOG the 16 year old or the 19 year old... either way it's a good lift.
> 
> HP


Yes i am the 16 year old. My cousin usually doesnt do much with the powerlifting. He competes some but its what i live and die for. And im 17 now. HAHA..I have a new titan shirt on its way. Im hoping they will come out with a double poly fury. Like the boss material. That would be the shit.

----------


## Huge Presser

> What is a shirt? Ive never even heard about them except for this site. Anyone have a pic and what it helps do ?


http://www.houseofpainstore.com/Sear...3ABench+Shirts

There are all the good shirts that are currently being sold, or at least the ones made by Inzer.

Peace,
HP

----------


## GRIMM

I get a ton out of my shirt. I have a dbl denim Inzer open back and the measurements i gave them were exact if not a 1/2 inch big.

Raw... 315-325 (only really tried it once and got 315 with some left)
Comp.. 415 with 5 or 10 lbs left and the shirt was all the way up , not pulled down at all.
weight..226

I ordered the shirt when i was 210 and did this bench when i was 225 so it has gotten a little tighter , mostly around the arms.

So i get about a 100lbs.

----------


## Huge Presser

Jesus!!! 100 lbs? that's incredible, it must feel like you're gonna get crushed every time you lift off the weight with your shirt on.

Thanks for the response.

HP

----------


## partyboynyc

what is the premise behind the shirt and how does it infact increase the total amount of weight you can press?

----------


## Huge Presser

> what is the premise behind the shirt and how does it infact increase the total amount of weight you can press?


Hey bro,
The shirt is made so tight around the chest and lat area that you actually have to "pull" the weight, even if it is 50 lbs over your max, to your chest. This has its disadvantages as some with weaker lats will not be able to touch, however, as soon as you touch, and pause the weight, the bar is blasted off your chest as it is unsuited to be positioned there. This is why it increases the lift so much, because the first half-3/4 of the lift are "taken care of", although for me it probably isn't even one quarter of the lift lol.
I doubt it would help increases hypertrophy, although using it consistently will surely increases strength in the upper portion of the lift.

Feel free to comment if you have any more questions.

HP

----------


## cdog

HP I just found out that my wife is geting me my shirt for my birthday Yahooo!!! Cant wait to get it peace CDOG

----------


## Huge Presser

Hey cdog... congrats bro! Keep us posted on what the shirt gives you... best of luck.

HP

----------


## Huge Presser

Congrats cdog. Best of luck, keep us posted on how much the shirt gives you.

HP

----------


## partyboynyc

think i got it now.i'm gonna get one and play around w/ it to see if it helps me at all in the strength department.any particular one you would suggest for a beginner?

----------


## Huge Presser

check out:
www.houseofpain.com
Click on Catalog and check out the bench shirts.
My advice is not to get either one of the blast shirts... they suck ass.
Good luck.

HP

----------


## solidj55

When I was still powerlifting I used an inzer double ply poly shirt that wasnt even mine lol, it was probably 2 sizes too big. This is what my layout looked like then, this all comes from the logs I kept before the last bench comp I did. I am posting my best lifts during this time.


*4-6 Weeks out from Competition*
Body Weight- 185lbs-178lbs
Raw Bench- 355lbs
Shirted Gym Bench- 385lbs


*1-3 Weeks out from Competition*
Body Weight-178lbs-173lbs
Raw Bench- 330lbs
Shirted Gym Bench- 365lbs

*Meet Week*Body Weight-165.3lbs
Shirted *MEET* Bench- 350lbs

----------


## cdog

Dang thats sweet bro .I just ordered my shirt yesterday I got the High performance single ply poly .I havent used a shirt before so Iam hopeing this will be a good one to start out on .After reading your post about your shirt being two size to big I am worried because the numbers that I gave them for my size where spot on I dident add to anything and now Iam wondering if should have?.Just have to wait and see on tuesday I guess..........CDOG

----------


## CHSDOG55

> Dang thats sweet bro .I just ordered my shirt yesterday I got the High performance single ply poly .I havent used a shirt before so Iam hopeing this will be a good one to start out on .After reading your post about your shirt being two size to big I am worried because the numbers that I gave them for my size where spot on I dident add to anything and now Iam wondering if should have?.Just have to wait and see on tuesday I guess..........CDOG


I never add anything to mine. Of course i;'ve used alot of Inzer's and i finally boughta Fury. Im telling u guys now if u want to stay IPF legal with a poly then its a must to have a Fury. Inzer's absoultely suck compared to a fury. NXG+ is amazing.

----------


## cdog

The shirt I got is a Inzer .Whats the problem with Inzer?Again this will be my first shirt and I dont want something that absoultely sucks .So do you think Iam going to have problems with my shirt ?And if so what kind of problems ...............CDOG

----------


## cdog

Hey chsdog check this shirt out for me becaause this is the one I bought yesterday and let me know what you think for a first time shirt .Its the high performance blast by Inzer the red one 
Also I wont be competing anytime soon thanks

http://www.monstermuscle.com/bench-shirts.asp

----------


## CHSDOG55

Check out www.titansupport.com
It explain that difference in the Fury and other shirts. I personally own 3 inzer's and 1 Titan Fury NXG+ and i will never go back to an Inzer again. That website will tell u everything u need to know about the Fury dont just take my word for it check there message boards out. It has tons of people saying the same thing. And for 85.00 u cant beat the damn thing. 1 year warranty and they stand by it.

----------


## CHSDOG55

> Hey chsdog check this shirt out for me becaause this is the one I bought yesterday and let me know what you think for a first time shirt .Its the high performance blast by Inzer the red one 
> 
> http://www.monstermuscle.com/bench-shirts.asp


If u want the most out of ur Inzer cut the back and pull it down really low on ur chest and tigthen ur belt as tight as u can stand and when i mean tight i mean bull like a fucking train. If u keep an inzer really low then they work pretty good. Inzer's are a bitch to get in if u dont cut them also. Where are u located?

----------


## cdog

I live on the coast of oregon

----------


## cdog

So you tuck the bench shirt into the belt ?I have never put on a belt for bench does this help?And when you say cut the shirt where should I cut it and how big is the cut .thanks CDOG

----------


## CHSDOG55

When u cut the shirt cut it right down the middle in the back..U cut it all the way. It is still legal. THe reason for the belt is to keep the shirt down on ur chest. U want to pull the shirt down to bout ur nips. Maybe an inch off of being parralell or ur nips. And then wrap the belt around ur waist and tighten it very tight. Then when u lay down to bench get someone to tuck the belt underneath ur belly in the front. THat gives the shirt a lil more downforce and keeps it lower. Then bench with a slow and controlled down and keep ur chest tight the whole time. And when u press it back up press it as hard as u absoultly can on the way back up. Explode off of ur chest like u warming up with 135 or something. That gives u awesome momentum. But make sure u keep ur chest pumped the whole time.

----------


## Huge Presser

Good info CHSDOG... cdog nothing to worry about that is a good shirt, I have used it before and it was phatass.
Good luck bro.

HP

----------


## cdog

Thanks chsdogg .....HP Right on hoss that makes me feel alot better .The site that CHSDOGG gave is awsome wish I would have seen it sooner .........CDOG

----------


## CHSDOG55

Hey bro if u need any more help let me kno. I will try to help as much as possible. I had to learn shirts the hard way also. And i finally got the help i needed by some top powerlifters. Just to mention a few Steve Goggins WR Holder 1102 Squat. Jon Grove Junior Record holder for a 900lb squat. Jon has helped me tremendous amount i owe it all to him for helpin me out. But if u need anything else let me kno bro.

----------


## Huge Presser

Jesus CHSDOG where do you lift? So you've met Steve Goggins?? Shit that guy is incredible... has he made any progress since the WPO finals?

HP

----------


## CHSDOG55

> Jesus CHSDOG where do you lift? So you've met Steve Goggins?? Shit that guy is incredible... has he made any progress since the WPO finals?
> 
> HP


Well bro i never train on leg day up there. I very rarely have a chance to go up there due to work. I really feel bad bc i dont get to train with them much any more. Steve is awesome though. They train at a Gym that was put together by Jon Grove. North Georgia Barbell. Its in kennesaw. They've all made some amazing progress since WPO Finals. They are putting on a meet September 6 in Kennesaw. That's currently the meet im training for. Its gonna be awesome. I've got to get my squat around 450 RAW. I dont never use squats suits or dead suits. but i plan on getting a boss before competition. If u werent so far away bro i would tell u to come on out and check it out. Its gonna be an amazing event. Those guys in that gym have helped me a ton. All of them are 600 benchers and im over here struggling to hit my 350 but they cont. to help. There an amazing bunch of guys.

----------


## Huge Presser

Thanks for the info bro, you're a lucky man to be training with guys like that.

Well I hope you found what you needed cdog... thanks to guys like CHSDOG we are able to build a better knowledge base, making our little forum more of a success....

Peace,
HP

----------


## CHSDOG55

Im just here to help Im just glad i could. Anytime u guys need anything im here just PM me.

----------


## Rx-AS

Sorry guys, I'm a little behind the times in my response but I just got back from vacation. Training on a cruise ship - what a trip!
But here goes my bench shirt saga...
Upon first using a bench shirt I was good for about 295-305 raw...with the shirt (single poly, Inzer) I got 320...
Two years later I can double 350 (most I've ever tried raw) and I'm good for 425 in my double denim (inzer)...
There is a lot of training necessary just for the technique of using a bench shirt and each style/brand of shirt requires a different technique.
Unfortunately, bench shirts can get pricey so, to experiment and find the "right" bench shirt may take a while.
I think my next shirt will be a karin double denim...i've heard they take alot of measurements and the shirts fits you perfect...which baffles me cuz the more i train the more i grow which negates the measurements i give them...huh...such is the life of a powerlifter!
HP sounds like you need an inzer phenom or double denim, it will greatly increase your max...
as for cdog that is an excellent first shirt...don't expect much out of it but it will get you accustomed to using a bench shirt...once you notice that it is either way too small (if that's possible with a bench shirt) or you notice that it's not adding much to your bench, upgrade!
hope this info helps...

----------


## cdog

Need your guys I just got my shirt and I havent put it on yet (only up to my shoulders barley got my head through) but I can tell already that Iam going to be totaly clastraphobic(Spelling )So I am ready to cut the back .Now when I cut the shirt do I cut the whole back down including the collar or just the shirt part of it ?............c

----------


## CHSDOG55

Cut it all that way. Collar and all.

----------


## cdog

Thanks guys I tryed to get it on without cuting it but once I had it on I could not get it down low around the upper chest it just wanted to stay high on my shoulders .So I cut it and it went on great !Its still super tight but I can deal with it .I then did floor press with my little girl but she dont weigh that much (I must be turning into a power lifter floor pressing my kids wow) Anyways thanks guys you helped me alot ...........CDOG

----------


## CHSDOG55

If u need any more help bro let me know. BTW let me know how the shirt works out. And keep it low on ur chest.

----------


## cdog

DOG55 Thanks brother Ill let you know this week I think fridays are my shirt days .Ill keep it as low as I can on my chest and tuck it into my belt at the gym Peace.................CDOG

----------


## Huge Presser

Sweet man glad to hear you got the shirt! Lets get an update also on your most recent bench day seeing that last week you didnt do to well... good luck bro.

HP

----------


## cdog

Yeah HP I took this whole week off so I was going to max out raw on friday but now that I got the shirt Ill just have to max with it ..........Peace cdog

----------


## Rx-AS

cdog, sounds like a perfect fit - HA!
good luck, man!

----------


## Meathead57

ye i wish i could post to but i dont gotta shirt but im getting one in a few days ill post em then but raw is 285 at 135 punds

----------


## brianW.

The first thing I noticed about your post was that you said the person with the tightest shirt wins. 
Well, it really does not work that way. I can get into my shirt pretty much by myself. The shirt, of course, must fit right. but the most important thing is that you know how to USE the shirt. I have seen many a lifter come into the gym with a shirt that takes three or four people to get them into it, and they get frustrated when they can't lift ****.
It takes alot of practice to learn how to master the bench shirt.Especially if you use a denim shirt, which is what i use. i use one of Karin's shirts, and it took me five weeks to figure out how to use it properly. i threw many a temper tantrum out in the gym parking lot during that time. Then on that sixth week I got it, and the weight started to fly.
So, no matter what kind of shirt you use,manufacturer, material, or plys, you must take the time to learn how to use that shirt.
Also I don't think that there is too much relation between a raw bench and what it means to the shirted bench. I never try for a max raw lift, it really serves no purpose, i don't compete raw so I concentrate on working to make my shirted bench as strong as possible. lots of rack lockouts, tricep work, and back work.
I'm over 600 now, and 700 is well on it's way!

----------

